# bleed control



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

any one use this before?

doing a new pre primed rough side out job. It will be a medium grey color ( not yet picked)

i am pretty confident after two coats of a solid stain the color will hide any bleed issues. I am trying to not have to re oil prime.

will bleed control help in the stain if i do not oil prime?
thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Phinnster said:


> any one use this before?
> 
> doing a new pre primed rough side out job. It will be a medium grey color ( not yet picked)
> 
> ...


Before you get dumped into the DIY abyss, what is the "bleed control" product you're using?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It is an XIM paint additive to make latex/acrylic paints resist tannin bleed. It is supposed to migrate into the wood surface and bond with tannin, locking it in place. I have used it on a white house that had issues with tannin bleed, but I am not certain if it did the trick or not. It was painted twice with solid oil stain and oil primers first, then I tried spot priming and using the Bleed Control. 

I think it is designed to be in the first coat on raw wood to work best though, not certain if it works as intended over previously coated stuff.

Not enough experience with it to know if it really helps or not. All I know is that sometimes, a repaint of acrylic seams to stop tannin bleed more than another coat of oil for some reason in without Bleed Control 100.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks dean
it seemed like a silly idea in the first place.. I went back through search engine and it also seems bleed control can mess with the paint if not used quick enough after mixing
thanks!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do not worry about the paint gelling. It does not happen quickly from what I saw. I do not remember how much I mixed at a time, but we never had it gel and ruin any paint on us.


----------

